# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Wedding Shells

## LSF-1

Got this from today's Sun paper:

Coronation Street bully Charlie Stubbs will propose to Shelley - but bosses are filming TWO endings to the story to keep fans guessing.

Control freak Charlie and his long-suffering girlfriend will plan their wedding day for September.  But in a first for the soap, the writers have prepared two scripts.

An ITV1 insider said: "It's going to be one of the biggest plots for a long time and we are going to huge lengths to protect it.  With so many people against the wedding - particularly Shelley's mum Bev - it is bound to be dramatic and may or may not got ahead.  We don't want anyone leaking the details so only a minimal amount of people will be given them."

It is the first time two endings have been shot, but Deirdre's court case in 1998 and Raquel and Curly's wedding in 1995 were both shot in absolute secrecy with a few crew members.  

The insider added: "We know plots get out one way or another, but we are desperate to keep this secret."

Shelley (Sally Lindsay) has become a paranoid wreck after Charlie (Bill Ward) gradually became more controlling and critical of her.  This week, Shelley has an eye op to get rid of wrinkles because her self confidence has fallen so low.  But people assume Charlie has hit her when they see her swollen eyes.

----------


## Abbie

this will be very intersting im sooooooo looking forward to this

----------


## Johnny Allen

I wonder what will happen, I love it when we don't know what's going to happen makes it really exciting, no doubt Bev will have something to do with it if the wedding has a problem.

----------


## Abi

I reckon that its going to be brill

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i read about that.
I wonder which ending they are going to do out of the two endings they are planning.

----------


## alan45

Well we dont even know what the two endings are  yet so its a bit early to speculate - However knowing Corrie either will be well written and fantastically acted out

----------


## Chris_2k11

They've done this before when she got married to Peter! (filmed different endings I mean). Anyway, I suppose it sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

it should be good. I cant imagine charlie being the settling down type though.

----------


## stacyefc

i hope she says no when he proposes

----------


## Katy

shelley wouldnt though because she loves him. Its just him that doesnt love her. He so manipulative.

----------


## alan45

Charlie no doubt has an ulterior motive for proposing to Shelley

----------


## Katy

no doubt about it. he always has an ulterior motive.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it well be very good to see what happens i hope peter comes back and shelly goes of with him

----------


## jonni

Cool. I cant bleive this is going to happen.

*EDIT - Text Talk*

----------


## iocioc

please let it not happen they cant make her have another wedding that 'll end in disaster

----------


## Abi

Its going to be ace whatever the outcome of the story is

----------


## Treacle

What a load of tosh!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

I really like this story actually, but its going on for way too long

Wrap it up soon Corrie!

----------


## Treacle

Been going on for over a year so far. Not long left to go until it beats the "Shannis" saga.

----------


## Abi

Very true, but it sort of starts and stops. Its isn't as continual as Shannis, but still, it should be wrapped up soon. Either they split, one of them murders the other or they live happily ever after

the end!

----------


## alan45

The reason its going on so long is called realism unlike Dots 2 week cancer storyline

----------


## Treacle

> The reason its going on so long is called realism unlike Dots 2 week cancer storyline


The one where she went for a check-up months later?

I'm getting bored with your obsession with the Dot/Cancer storyline.

----------


## Abi

but they go on too long, to the extremes i mean

----------


## alan45

> The one where she went for a check-up months later?
> 
> I'm getting bored with your obsession with the Dot/Cancer storyline.


I am not obsessed with it. IMHO the writers had a great opportunity to make an impact with that storyline and instead wasted it. A long running and well known and loved character such as Dot would have made a great impact and the fact she is played by the superb June Brown would have made it so realistic. 

Dianes Cancer storyline in Emmerdale has been handled in a far better way and is in fact still ongoing

----------


## Treacle

Well despite the length I still think the storyline was good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Well despite the length I still think the storyline was good


Well yet again we will have to agree to disagree. IT could have been so much better handled. Still I suppose the blame lies with LB  :Sick:

----------


## Bryan

oh no how much longer will this hell go on? it is runing a once decent show.. and if its their way of trying to beat shannis wedding then they are having a laugh!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Well yet again we will have to agree to disagree. IT could have been so much better handled. Still I suppose the blame lies with LB


You are an undertaker love so I can see why you love Coronation Street  :Stick Out Tongue: 

At the end of the day Dot's cancer has nothing to do with this.

----------


## Abbie

> The reason its going on so long is called realism unlike Dots 2 week cancer storyline


well that does make a lot of sense but they can go on for too long espically when thats the main focus all the time

----------


## Treacle

Whoever heard of such an absurd thing! Realism in soaps, not for about 5 years and I don't expect or want it now. They became an entertainment thing a LONG time ago. If soaps were realistic NOTHING of any interest atall would happen for years on end.

----------


## Bryan

just want to note something

eastenders zoe has an abortion followed by coronation street katie has an abortion

eastenders den is murdered followed by coronation street tommy is murdered

eastenders shannis get married followed by coronation street sharley get married

are you detecting a pattern here, corrie tries to copy eastenders big storylines and not one of theirs has been half has well written, acted or appealed to me than those in eastenders

----------


## Debs

noooo dont do it shelley!!!

----------


## Debs

> just want to note something
> 
> eastenders zoe has an abortion followed by coronation street katie has an abortion
> 
> eastenders den is murdered followed by coronation street tommy is murdered
> 
> eastenders shannis get married followed by coronation street sharley get married
> 
> are you detecting a pattern here, corrie tries to copy eastenders big storylines and not one of theirs has been half has well written, acted or appealed to me than those in eastenders


i have found this quite a lot but not just with corrie. sometimes they all sem to have the same storyline at  the same time!

----------


## Bryan

> noooo dont do it shelley!!!


shelly just to be one of my favourite characters in corrie but now i wish someone would just shoot her, she is boring and stupid and a godamn idiot!

----------


## Abbie

> i have found this quite a lot but not just with corrie. sometimes they all sem to have the same storyline at  the same time!


ive notcied that too

----------


## Abbie

> noooo dont do it shelley!!!


i know i feel so sorry for shelly, she doesnt have a mind of her own

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah but she will see sence soon

----------


## Abbie

she better its driving me crazy

----------


## Treacle

I don't think Corrie itself has a risk of going anywhere but ITV does.

----------


## Abbie

> I don't think Corrie itself has a risk of going anywhere but ITV does.


yer i know what you mean

----------


## alan45

> just want to note something
> 
> eastenders zoe has an abortion followed by coronation street katie has an abortion
> 
> eastenders den is murdered followed by coronation street tommy is murdered
> 
> eastenders shannis get married followed by coronation street sharley get married
> 
> are you detecting a pattern here, corrie tries to copy eastenders big storylines and not one of theirs has been half has well written, acted or appealed to me than those in eastenders


Unfortunately there are only a limited number of storyline so obviously they will appear in all the soaps. Who does them better is a matter of personal opinion.

----------


## Treacle

> Unfortunately there are only a limited number of storyline so obviously they will appear in all the soaps. Who does them better is a matter of personal opinion.


I don't have a personal opinion on which soap does anything best. I like to remain open minded and impartial and give them all a chance even if they keep failing to churn out the goods i.e. Coronation Street. This boxing storyline could really have been a chance for some good drama  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that will be funny to see.
Ashely and the butcher nearly have the same voice so hilarous

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeah that will be funny to see.
> Ashely and the butcher nearly have the same voice so hilarous


Load of rubbish if you ask me!   :Nono:  Dont get me wrong, I do like comedy scenes, but this is just getting pathetic now!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abi

I agree, i do like the comendy stories which they use to fill the gaps in between major dramatic stories, but this is going a step too far. Its pathetic!

----------


## Treacle

Bit TOO coincidental that they have similar voices, don't you think?

----------


## chance

i know! i thought that was pathetic when i first heard that other butcher speak,he speaks near enough the same way as ashley,it wasnt particuarly funny just stupid and when they starting rhyming there words!!!! i would have died of embarresment if i was the actor.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Moonie:  I Just Hope They Get It Over With Its Boring Me Silly Yawn Yawn

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I Just Hope They Get It Over With Its Boring Me Silly Yawn Yawn


Agreed!

----------


## Treacle

> i know! i thought that was pathetic when i first heard that other butcher speak,he speaks near enough the same way as ashley,it wasnt particuarly funny just stupid and when they starting rhyming there words!!!! i would have died of embarresment if i was the actor.


That was why I hated the storyline too!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It wasn't even a storyline! It was just a load of old rubbish!

----------


## Treacle

I agree  :Smile:

----------

